# Εποχιακά προβλήματα



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2018)

*Εποχιακά προβλήματα*

Προχωράτε, ρε! Θα μας φάτε όλη τη μέρα, ρε χελώνες! Άντε ρε να βγει κανά μεροκάματο! Την καταδίκη μου, μέσα, πού έμπλεξα πάλι… Ρε πλουτίσατε ξαφνικά όλοι σας, ρε σεις; Έμφιες, μέμφιες δεν πληρώνετε με τα ακίνητα ποδαρικά σας; Πεθερά να σας τα πρήζει δεν έχει κανένας σας, ρε άχρηστοι; Τι κοιτάς ρε νούμερο; Γύρνα μπροστά σου και προχώρα που σέρνεσαι σαν τον σκώληξ τον ανωφελής και μας καθυστερείς όλους. Ορίστε; Τι είπατε κύριε συνήγορε; Κούνουψ ο ανωφελής είναι το σωστό; Και τι με νοιάζει εμένα, ρε σαχλαμπούχλα ποιο είναι το σωστό; Για προφέσορας νομίζεις πάω; Να πάρω το προφίτσεσι; Κόφτο μην έρθω να σου δείξω το ένα κι ένα κάνει δύο και τα φωνήεντα είναι εφτά με μπούφλες επί της κεφαλής σου. Ναι ρε, εσένα το λέω. Όχι δεν ξέρω ποιος είσαι εσύ και σκασίλα μου. Ένα ζώον είσαι, δεν προχωράς να βγει το μεροκάματο και μας κάνεις τη Δομή. Τσου ρε και προχώρα. Τι θα πει πού να προχωρήσεις; 

Μπροστά από τον άλλον να προχωρήσεις, που τόριξε στο καμάκι κι αποκοιμήθηκε. Ρε πέφτουλα, το ξέρει η γυναίκα σου ότι τα ρίχνεις σε όποιαν παστρικιά βρεις στην ουρά; Τι; Να σου ζητήσω συγγνώμη; Επειδή ΑΥΤΗ είναι η γυναίκα σου; Συγγνώμη να ζητήσω εγώ; Αχού, ένας αριστοκράτης! Ρε άει πάγαινε να δεις αν έρχομαι, ρε δούκα Λουτς φον Ξαδερφάκερ, που γεννήθηκες ηλίθιος. Καμάκι στη γυναίκα σου κάνεις, ρε βλήμα; Σε έχει κοιτάξει ρε σίχαμα ποτέ προσεχτικά η αξιότιμος κερία ή μόνο μέσα στο σκοτάδι τελείτε την πράξιν που θάλεγε κι ο παρακείμενος προφέσορας; Ρε κάντης δώρο μια κουκούλα να στη φοράει στη μούρη να μη σε βλέπει. Άει βούλωστο και κοίτα μπροστά σου μην έρθω να σου κολλήσω καμιά τριφασική…

Προχωράτε ρε! Προχωράτε! Στην πείνα θα μείνουμε και σήμερα, το κέρατό μου. Κοτζάμ Κόμισσα της Κοράλης είναι στη ράδα κι εμείς είμαστε στημένοι στην ουρά της Γκαμήλας και περιμένουμε. Και σου λέει ο άλλος να ενωθούμε να ζητήσουμε αναγνώριση ενσήμων και πρόωρη σύνταξις λόγω της παγκοσμουμοποίησης. Σιγά που θα μας δώσουν σύνταξις, ρε μούμιες του φαραώ, όλοι σας. Πεθαμένα πτώματα! Δουλειά ρε, τρεχάτε ρε, θα σφυρίξουν τα παπόρια, θα τελειώσει η σεζόν ρε, αφήστε τα μπλα μπλα!

Τι σούσουρο είναι εκείνο μπροστά; Τώρα, τώρα τρέχουν οι μπροστινοί. Ζώα, τώρα τρέχετε. Τώρα, πάει, πέταξε το πουλί. Τι; Ενοχληθήκατε που είπα πουλί, αγαπητέ; Οικογενειάρχης, ε; Είσαι και φαίνεσαι. Το περιστέρι, τότε. Να μην ξαναβάλει το πουλί στο στόμα του ο συνάδελφος. Το περιστέρι, τα περιστέρια, η περιστέρα, οι περιστέρες. Ορίστε, εντάξει τώρα με τη γραμματική, κυρ Γυμνασιάρχη; Εμένα, ρε μπετόβλακα, με νοιάζει που ανέβηκαν τα πετεινά στον ουρανό και σφυράνε τα βαπόρια και τέλειωσε η σεζόν. Τι με νοιάζει ρε αν είναι αρσενικά ή θηλυκά τα πουλερικά; Είμαι ανεξίθρησκος εγώ, ρε. Ας κάνουν σεξ με όποιον θέλουν.

Πάει, δεν βγαίνει πια με τόσο περιβάλλον εργατικό δυναμικό. Κι είσαστε και θεόχαζοι, πανάθεμά σας! Καλικάντζαροι είσαστε, ρε κορόιδα, όχι τσολιάδες στο Σύνταγμα, να βγάζετε πόζες και να πέφτει ο μισθός κι οι Σουηβέζες. Άπαξ και σφυρίξει το παπόρο και πετάξει το πουλόπουλο, πάπαλα! Στα καταφύγια και γρήγορα! Στην ανεργία, πάλι, νούμερα! Στην α ν ε ρ γ ί α!

Τι γελάτε, ρε βλάκες; Επειδή στην ανεργία κι εγώ; Όχι εγώ, μαυροφόρες μου. Όχι εγώ, σιχαμενότατοι φίλοι μου. Εγώ έχω ιντεργιού για δουλειά όλο τον χρόνο. Εγώ έχω αξία, κορόιδα. Εμένα εχτιμήσανε τα προσόντα μου και το παρλάν μου και τη μόρφωσίς μου. Γελάτε ζώα, εγώ θα πιάσω μεροκάματο. Ναι, υπόγεια, πώς αλλιώς; Τι; Στους βόθρους να πας εσύ και να πάρεις και την κυρία φον Ξαδερφάκερ, γελοίε. Εγώ θα δουλέψω σε γραφείο.

Με τα υπόγεια τρόλεϊ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2018)

Καλημέρα. Εκείνη την *παγκοσμουμοποίηση* θα την αφήσω να μαρουβίσει και μετά θα πάω να τη βάλω στις Λεξιπλασίες. :)

Φοβάμαι μήπως οι καλικάντζαροι των ανωγείων μάς παγκοσμουμοποιήσουν...


----------

